# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Procedures for Covid 19 positive tests during art installation

## wtomkins

As museums begin to reopen could anyone share their procedures and guidelines, or thoughts on the subject of what to do if a team member comes back with a positive Covid 19 test during an installation or deinstallation?
We are still working through this at my museum and some of the things to be considered are:

Will galleries have to be closed if someone sick?What to do if artwork in staged process during breakout?Will scheduled openings etc be subject to change? going forward
1 idea is isolating teams of installers to different locations of installation so if one outbreak were to occur it may not affect the other team:

How will we isolate when only have 2 registrars? 1 curator & designer? & less art handlers due to budget?  Would we also need dedicated security?

If in shifts SHOULD we keep working? What if 2nd shift has breakout?

Thank you all for any feedback, ideas, or suggestions as we work through this challenging time together. 
I hope everyone and their families and friends are staying healthy and safe.

----------

